# Your Coolest Yard Sale/Curbies Find Ever



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What is your coolest yard sale/curbies Halloween find ever?

For me, it would probably have to be my life-size medical brain model that a med student said he paid a hefty price for and then sold it to me at his yard sale for something like $5. It is really cool and half of it comes apart in pieces so you can see the inside.

I have also found some cool blow molds at Curbies. Most people don't love blow molds, but I do. They take me back to my younger days.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

I found a metal bird cage for $5 at a yard sale. I knew it would be perfect for my voodoo inspired room. I added some faux rust and cobwebs to it and instant creepy. You can get a glimpse of it in the far left corner of the pic.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Three truckloads of lumber from a house. I had to take the lumber out of the house, but I still count it as a curbie's find. 

As far as yard sales, I recently found a great hammertail coat with brass buttons, that we plan to steampunk out as part of my new character's ensemble for halloween.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Does it count if someone gives you something for free? I've been hitting the jackpot from neighbors and friends. I think the coolest thing I scored was a double wide casket that a friend of a friend gave me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Joiseygal said:


> Does it count if someone gives you something for free? I've been hitting the jackpot from neighbors and friends. I think the coolest thing I scored was a double wide casket that a friend of a friend gave me.


I wish I had friends who gave me caskets. Gah! You're so LUCKY!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I wonder if my grandfather still needs his casket?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We found a cool brass lamp for $3 at a neighborhood yard sale, we used in our haunt last year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a cool lantern. What a find!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

If those "I thought you would appreciate this" finds count, then my red velvet victorian sofa. Normal decor 11 months a year, then it totally feeds into the Quickly Abandoned Manor House aesthetic during October. My mother in law showed up with it one day. Amazing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I scored this FREE at a thrift store last year. Had been wanting one for a very long time. Me & another old woman 'bout duked it out for it. But I sneaked up behind her, put the brakes on her wheelchair, grabbed the rocker then ran like a bat outta hell....


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

hauntedkimmy said:


> I found a metal bird cage for $5 at a yard sale. I knew it would be perfect for my voodoo inspired room. I added some faux rust and cobwebs to it and instant creepy. You can get a glimpse of it in the far left corner of the pic.


off topic but I love that picture!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I wonder if my grandfather still needs his casket?


omg to funny!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I scored this FREE at a thrift store last year. Had been wanting one for a very long time. Me & another old woman 'bout duked it out for it. But I sneaked up behind her, put the brakes on her wheelchair, grabbed the rocker then ran like a bat outta hell....


I know luckkkkyyyyy girl!
Perfect rocker1


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

CreeepyCathy said:


> Me & another old woman 'bout duked it out for it. But I sneaked up behind her, put the brakes on her wheelchair, grabbed the rocker then ran like a bat outta hell....


LMAO!!! Great fricking score


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Found this while walking the pooch a couple weeks ago:










Yes, it was FREE!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, IMU! It's as if someone knew you run a pirate haunt


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

IMU said:


> Found this while walking the pooch a couple weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was there a body in it?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome find IMU!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, IMU! It's as if someone knew you run a pirate haunt


Actually, if they really did know about the haunt ... they would have dropped it off so I wouldn't have had to make the pooch drag it home! :googly:



Spooky1 said:


> Was there a body in it?


Nope, it was empty and didn't smell all that bad either! 



Hauntiholik said:


> Awesome find IMU!


One of the best finds of my haunting career!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

I don't know about "coolest" find, sure can't compete with IMU's trunk, but here are a few things I picked up over the weekend at the D.A.V. store. Picked it all up for $15.03. And if anyone can tell me what this first thing is that would be great, lol.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Some very cool scores indeed, I am jealous.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually just found mine two days ago. I found a stack of styrofoam blocks 3 1/2 feet long by 1 1/2 feet wide. Perfect size for a bunch of tombstones!! I found ten of them. cut in half I can make approximately fifteen to twenty tombstones depending on size and shape. I also found with it some canvas tarps, that I can use to set up dividers in my haunt that I can paint to resemble stone walls. Not bad for free!! I scored twenty three tarps total. My wife wasn't happy though, she keeps asking where are we going to store all this stuff....but that's another topic all together.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

CreeepyCathy said:


> I scored this FREE at a thrift store last year. Had been wanting one for a very long time. Me & another old woman 'bout duked it out for it. But I sneaked up behind her, put the brakes on her wheelchair, grabbed the rocker then ran like a bat outta hell....


Hey that chair looks familiar. I saw one just like it at a thrift store. It was right after I had my foot surgery and was in a wheelchair. I was going to buy it, but the wheelchair suddenly locked up. By the time I got it unlocked, the chair was gone. Humm. Nice score you made there.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

scareme said:


> Hey that chair looks familiar. I saw one just like it at a thrift store. It was right after I had my foot surgery and was in a wheelchair. I was going to buy it, but the wheelchair suddenly locked up. By the time I got it unlocked, the chair was gone. Humm. Nice score you made there.


lmao!!! Was that you I stole the chair from? Ooops, sorry. LOL

Seriously, that old woman claimed she was 'just going to put it in her garden'. Puh- leeze. I had better plans for it.










She eventually had a ****zu massager... and feet. (the woman in the rocking chair, not the woman in the wheelchair. LOL)

BTW- awesome scores everyone.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Still not as cool as IMU's find, but I picked these items up at the Salvation Army and Goodwill last night. all for just under $16.00. The candles are probably my favorite. Three bucks for the pair and with new batteries both worked fine.*


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I found a bin full of scale models of human body parts... Brain, heart, etc.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Large chunks of foam that once floated a boat dock. They look just like boulders and only weigh a couple of pounds each.


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

IMU said:


> Actually, if they really did know about the haunt ... they would have dropped it off so I wouldn't have had to make the pooch drag it home! :googly:
> 
> Nope, it was empty and didn't smell all that bad either!
> 
> One of the best finds of my haunting career!


Well it looks like a fancy paper towel holder to me. But then maybe that's just me. lol


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, showing my ignorance here. Sorry everyone. I was trying to post a quote on the first item of Vampytink asking what anybody thought that item was and obviously I screwed it up. Guess I can't edit or delete the post I made cause I don't see a way to do that. Going to just lurk now since I keep messing up .....


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Lot13 said:


> Ok, showing my ignorance here. Sorry everyone. I was trying to post a quote on the first item of Vampytink asking what anybody thought that item was and obviously I screwed it up. Guess I can't edit or delete the post I made cause I don't see a way to do that. Going to just lurk now since I keep messing up .....


I think you have to have 10 posts to be allowed to do that Lot. This is a forum that rewards participation. :jol:


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

Surprisingly enough, I didn't score much this weekend. I thought 4th of July weekend would have been _the_ weekend to get the amazing stuff. I grabbed an old candlestick for $1, about 25 yards of erosion cloth for $10, and a broken ice cream maker for $5.

Oh, the best part... I scored a box of about 8 Bluckies that were scattered alongside the freeway. FOR FREE. I'm going to hack them up and monster mud them into something decent.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

scareme said:


> Hey that chair looks familiar. I saw one just like it at a thrift store. It was right after I had my foot surgery and was in a wheelchair. I was going to buy it, but the wheelchair suddenly locked up. By the time I got it unlocked, the chair was gone. Humm. Nice score you made there.


Too funny, Scareme.


----------

